# McAfee 6.1.0 on FreeBSD 11.0



## dipdill (Jun 23, 2017)

So i'm being asked to run McAfee AV on my FreeBSD servers at work.  When I try run the uvscan file from McAfee it is failing due to "Shared object "libstdc++.so.5" not found, required by "libbsdfv.so.4".  I have looked thru my system and I have found libstdc++.so.6 in the /usr/local/lib/gcc5/ dir.  I have also tried installing gcc46 to see if it was in there, but it also contains the .6 version.  Does anyone know what I need to install to get libstdc++.so.5?

Thanks


----------



## sidetone (Jun 23, 2017)

It probably needs a softlink (`ln -s`), but I'm not sure.

If that version is incompatible, you need a specific file, as you said.


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 23, 2017)

dipdill said:


> When I try run the uvscan file from McAfee it is failing due to  Shared object "libstdc++.so.5" not found, required by "libbsdfv.so.4".


You probably need to install misc/compat6x.


----------



## dipdill (Jun 26, 2017)

compat6 did the trick.  Thank you for the help.


----------

